
The end of CyanogenMod - polygot
https://lwn.net/Articles/710136/rss
======
dandelion_lover
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13249307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13249307)

------
apatters
What the hell has actually happened? Neither the link, the Cyanogen website
nor the comments here really explain it.

------
mavhc
Turns out naming things is an even more difficult problem than we thought

------
coderobe
this is about cyanogen inc., not cyanogenmod.

tl;dr: CyanogenMod isn’t going anywhere

~~~
teach
Your TL;DR is incorrect or misleading. CyanogenMod is dead.

~~~
coderobe
No, it's just going to be rebranded and disconnected from the (dead) company
cngn inc. - cyanogen himself even confirmed this on twitter

~~~
teach
"It will come as no surprise that this most recent action from Cyngn is
definitely a death blow for CyanogenMod."

[https://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/a-fork-in-the-
road](https://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/a-fork-in-the-road)

It's a complete fork from CyanogenMod to be called Lineage.

[https://github.com/lineageos](https://github.com/lineageos)

~~~
sker
Plus Lineage seems like a much better brand name than CyanogenMod for mass
adoption.

Though I would've called it Cyborg or something more analogous to Android.

~~~
fattire
I always thought "TrueBlueOS" would have been a good name for the open source
version...

~~~
type0
But then the confusion with TrueOS (prev. PC-BSD).

